# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tổng hợp tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình và vận hành CNC

## laodai

Bộ tài liệu này được tổng hợp và chọn lọc từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau với đầy đủ các kiến thức về lập trình CNC từ cơ bản đến nâng cao sẽ giúp người học có thể đạt được những kiến thức mong muốn về lĩnh vực này và áp dụng vào thực tế một các thuần thục nhất.

----------

CKD, elenercom, Minh Phi Nguyen, Minh Trần

----------

